# GCC Missing Header File



## kainjow (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm trying to compile some code in cygwin in Windows, and it's trying to include <ar.h>. This header exists at /usr/include/ but GCC doesn't see it, it just says


> ar.h: No such file or directory


I tested the exact same code on my Mac and it worked fine:


> #include <ar.h>
> int main()
> {
> return 0;
> }


Is there something I have to do in GCC or somewhere else to let it know about this header?


----------



## boyfarrell (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi Kainjow,

You might have done this already but in Xcode menu go to Project --> Edit Project then scroll down until you find 'Header Search Path', edit this string to the directory you want to include.

Daniel


----------



## kainjow (Jan 8, 2006)

The problem isn't on my Mac, it's on Windows, using cygwin, which creates a Linux/unix like environment for compiling code on Windows.


----------



## boyfarrell (Jan 8, 2006)

Ohh! Sorry didn't read that properly.

Is cygwin a application? 

I was thinking of duelbooting my windows machine at work into linux and mess around with compiling my app with gnustep. There is not GUI and I'm just using a few foundation framework class and normal objective-c. You see I've run into a bit problem with GCC apparently treating long double type as double which means I can't use the long double function from the math.h library, e.g. sinhl() expl() etc.


----------



## spb (Jan 14, 2006)

Do you need to pass the location of hte ar.h file using the -I flag?

gcc file.c -o file.exe -I/location/of/header/files/


----------



## Viro (Jan 16, 2006)

Try smaking the windows box about a bit. Usually helps


----------



## kainjow (Jan 16, 2006)

Well I did eventually replace the #include <ar.h> with the actual contents of the file, but I ran into tons of other problems compiling the source in cygwin that I gave up. The one problem is I needed GCC 4 and that's just not available yet for cygwin (I tried compiling GCC 4 with GCC 3, but ahh so many problems)


----------

